# Which maintence job is easier here.....



## vw8vGolf (Nov 15, 2009)

A valve job or transmission replacement?

1997 Audi A4 Quattro needs a valve job, says the owner, no further details were given.

or

1996 Audi A4 Quattro V6 2.8 with an automatic transmission, needs a new transmission.


Are either one of these jobs doable at home? I'm looking for an AWD and the 97 is for sale for $95, and the 96 is for sale for $700.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Buy the 97 that needs the head work. It will cost you anywhere from $500 to $1800 to get the heads rebuilt, depending on how many valves. Plus head gaskets, head bolts, deluxe timing belt kit with water pump, tensioner, tensioner roller and idler.

Just my $0.02, but I have done this on my 99V6.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

is the '97 also a V6? If it's a 1.8T, the replacing valves will be about half the work, and quite a bit less $$$ (but not half though). But then you have to worry about the condition of what might be a 14-year-old turbo...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

take the 95$ to the casino. You will have better luck there if you are asking those questions...eace:


----------

